# Hives Full, Should I Split



## Molloyjp

I have two hives in Northern Illinois that are both 2 deeps and full. Should I split them now? If not, what should I do? These were packages this spring.


----------



## Bee Havin

If it was me, I would not split this time of year. If they need room I would do that. I would give them a supper with foundation, assuming you have no comb to give them. It's not likely they will do much this time of year, but it will provide extra room and any comb they make I would take off before winter if they have not filled the supper, as I don't want any extra room in there over winter. There is still a fall flow coming but it is not as strong as say a spring flow. They may need the room now but as winter approaches the queen will reduce laying and the bee numbers will get reduced. I'm looking towards winter preparations. Any hive manipulations now are with that in mind. This may not be right. It is just what I would do if it was me.
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## aunt betty

No. 
It's a nectar dearth right now and it will probably fail. 
Might get lucky but I would not bet the farm.

What to do?
Put a super on and pray we get a fall goldenrod flow. I've heard it's starting to begin to happen up there but not down here.
Maybe you better ask someone in your neighborhood.


----------

